# Sage Barista express milk issue



## borojohn (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi, totally new to this. Just starting using the Sage BE. Happy so far. Just need to find the right beans for me. My issue seems to be the milk!!. I am steaming as per the guides and stopping when the jug becomes to hot to touch, but when I remove the jug fro the wand and attempt to wipe the wand clean, the milk deposit on the wand is hard, and can only be removed later with a scourer pad. It seems I am burning the milk!! But am removing it when 'hot to touch'. Any ideas please?

Thanks.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I think this is pretty common, it certainly happens to my DTP. Just have a wet cloth at the ready, a j-cloth perhaps, and give it a purge then wipe as soon as you're done. If the cloth is damp and you don't touch it, you should be fine.

Alternatively, you could pour the milk, then do your tidy up. For me this includes removing, emptying and wiping PF, running the group head again for a couple of seconds, and wiping the whole thing with a microfibre cloth. This will then be damp, so will remove the milk!

I hope this helps!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Also try stopping a little bit sooner so it's not as hot. The milk will taste better too


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You can use a squirt out of the hot water outlet to damp a flannel etc but get it off as soon as you have finished steaming.

John

-


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Wipe the instant you've finished steaming with your damp cloth


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Get yourself a milk thermometer to check what temperature you are steaming to and learn how hot what temperature feels like. You say that you are stopping steaming when the jug is too hot to touch, this has so many variables and for you I think you are steaming to hot. For me 65 - 70c is not very hot to the touch.


----------



## borojohn (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks for your comments. The wand tip is cacked with crusty milk as I remove the jug, so wiping straight away makes no difference as its too late. As mentioned I will probably try removing the jug earlier. Thanks again.


----------



## borojohn (Dec 20, 2018)

Cheers. Have a milk thermometer on order. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

borojohn said:


> Thanks for your comments. The wand tip is cacked with crusty milk as I remove the jug, so wiping straight away makes no difference as its too late. As mentioned I will probably try removing the jug earlier. Thanks again.


Get a mug of puly cafe cleaning powder mixed with hot water and leave the end of the steam wand in it. Mug of hot water may well soften it as well. I managed to block my wand by forgetting to give it a blast of steam to clear it after frothing some milk. Half hour soak in a mug of hot water fixed that.

My wife likes rather hot drinks so I always overheat milk and it makes no difference to how it sticks to the wand.







It wont produce decent latte art when it's too hot though.

John

-


----------



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

Barista Express owner here.

2 weeks ago I had the same issue when using the steam wand.

Cacked the moment I finished using it. Damp a cloth and rub the wand while it's steaming for it to come off.


----------

